# Then and now



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Zephyr then










And Zephyr now


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Basil then...

(8 weeks)










Basil now...

(12 months)









Omg they age so beautifully 😭😭💕😍


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

Here’s our Piper. 10 weeks and 12 months.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Kiley and Dublin (Then):









Kiley and Dublin (Most Recent):









Dublin (Then):









Dublin (Now)


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a fun thread - how much they do change. Love the long long legs.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie then (41/2 months and about 8-10 months old) :










Beckie now (almost 4 years old)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin then (I got him when he was 15 months old)










Merlin now (he is 7 years old) :


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Sandy Then - 2012









Sandy Now









Nova Then - 

















Nova Now


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I love this thread idea. Whether the “then” is a puppy or an adult in their younger years vs the “now.”

Then: The cutest nugget of a dog at 9 weeks old, from my 52 week thread. That face melts my heart. 










Now: at 1 year 9 months old. She’s not more “orange” now, the lighting dramatically affects how her color looks in photos.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Then:























And Now 😂


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am loving this 
Thank you guys

Come on let's see some more


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

TK9NY said:


> Kiley and Dublin (Then):
> View attachment 476102
> 
> 
> ...


Baby Dublin in the group picture! But also Dublin’s individual now 😍😍😍


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

Kuzco then:

The size of my mom’s Jack Russell









Kuzco now:

The size of a Dalmatian (this picture is older and deceiving.. he is as tall, though not as wide, as the Dalmatian 😄)


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Kuzco said:


> Baby Dublin in the group picture! But also Dublin’s individual now 😍😍😍


I took side-by-side pictures of Dublin and Kiley pretty much every week from the day he came home up to right before we lost Kiley. I made it a "thing". It was astonishing seeing the changes in him, week after week. The look on her face as he kept growing was pretty priceless too! 

They were so close. 

First night home (Then):









Last Side-by-Side Together:









(And because i wanted to make myself cry, here's the last photo i have of them together. Taken three nights before we lost her)


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Navy then (at the Humane society)









Navy now:


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Violet at 6 weeks:









Violet at 9 weeks:









Violet today, 19 months


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Cooper then (7 weeks)


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Sole0102 said:


> Cooper then (7 weeks)


Cooper now (7 months)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Eeeeee! Love these.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Always charming us with his sweet poodle gaze. 

Then....









Now...
View attachment 476251


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

Harlequin decided she wanted to play. Loving all these pictures!


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Eeeeee! Love these.
> 
> View attachment 476242
> 
> ...


Love the spotted belly! So familiar to me☺.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Here's one of the first photos I got of Misha after he was chosen as mine (and had a face shave)










And more recent photos


----------

